# 2012 Nightmare on Mulberry Street



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Guys! I am back this year....sort of the same stuff, but I swear I am going to change it up next year....except for the skellies...they will always be around I fear.... This is just the start and I will get some night shots and then when my nephew, who is an awesome photographer, snaps his magic on Halloween night, I will post more. Thanks for looking peeps!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have 3 of my sisters coming on Saturday to help me carve up some tombstones and then I have three more pieces of the fence to incorporate that were finished today. Then the Cauldron Creep is going to take one corner of the fenced yard and my graveyard is going to stretch out on that side of the yard. It will look better and better as Halloween draws near. I have bunches of life sized props and thanks to Copchick's post, I have added the Wicked Witch of the West to my props, she is due to arrive next Monday. (Eh, hehehehehehehe...and your little dog too...) And I will finish my thread on the Cauldron Creep as he develops.....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You do good work there kiddo. Martha S. would be proud of you. j/k 
It looks great.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

You really know how to "make an enterance" !


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Bill and James! I love Martha Stewart so if she would love it then I am content! Here are some night shots...sorry, this is a phone camera, not a great way to shoot pictures...but all I have handy....
























I would love to find a way to black light these guys other than hanging fixtures on top of them....any ideas people? I tried laying the blacklights in front of the skelly dog, but it only lit him up from the bottom and he was not fully glowing. I love the concept of just a skelly boy and his dog.....Awwwwwwwww........


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It looks great as is, I can't wait to see _more.._ How hollow is the dog body? Could you put a black light bulb in the cavity somehow?


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow! that's great! you really have a different display but it's a really neat idea!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks very good. I really like the shadow effects and the little ghosty area. A+
Where did you get the skelly dog, I have never seen one.


----------



## debbietrs (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love this! Your house is haunt-perfect! I really like the ghosts hanging from the tree over the grave yard. Very creepy. The full porch on your home is awesome for what you do. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You know P5, your house is really built for Halloween and for Christmas. Here is an idea for your windows for next year. You might come up with a way to place old wood planks going across the windows to make it look like it's boarded up. I think it would add to what you have now really making it look like and old home that's been deserted for several years. You could even have signs made that said "Condemned", "Do Not Enter", "Beware" you know things like that! 

It would also be cool to see it during the Christmas holiday as well, the colonial style house really adds to the feel of the holidays. I see huge wreathes in front of each window and garland sweeping across from each of the post and corners of the house to the center swag light outside. Maybe even some lighting on the garland and wreathes as well. Would have to be multicolored, not white (that's for Easter). Or some kind of color of green or blue or red. Christmas is about color!

Sorry, you know how I get carried away sometimes on these things and I get long winded. But I have to say that your home really looks GREAT!!!!
My house is a ranch style and I wish I had something like that. When we moved to our current home we moved from a 1.5 story Victorian. That was fun to decorate! Had stained glass windows and a rap around porch.

Once again, you've outdone yourself, way to go!!!!! :jol::jol::jol::jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hairazor said:


> It looks great as is, I can't wait to see _more.._ How hollow is the dog body? Could you put a black light bulb in the cavity somehow?


:jol:I bought the Skelly dog from a catalog, "What on Earth". He is made out of solid resin and quite heavy. After eight coats of glow in the dark paint I decided to black light him outside. I still don't like the set up...thanks for the thoughts though, Hairazor. I can only think if I built a half circle for the two to sit inside with black lights built in. It would look stupid during the day. Maybe I need to move them to the graveyard where there is less light. That may make it glow brighter and the darkness would hide the fixtures......Thanks for the kind comments guys! As ever TrollWizard, you've got me thinking.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Omg I want to be at your house for Halloween!! Your pictures are amazing!!!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Absolutely love the front door decorations. I like the way the skeleton is sort of sitting on a throne of pumpkins.

Also, I enjoy the way you have mini themes that are cohesive:the spiders attacking the cocoon body, the ghosts in the graveyard. Your decor is full without being cluttered.

Very well done. You should be very proud of your display.



.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

As far as the black light issue, can you use an outdoor landscape spotlight with a black light bulb? That is what I did to light my 20' spider web.

Here is the type of lamp that I bought:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Outdoor-Gar...042?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2bd86c2a

I saw some less expensive ones at Home Depot last night. Maybe one spot light facing the boy and one facing the dog. The spot lights could also be mounted on a wood platform and simply placed on the porch.

Just a thought, your mileage may vary.....

.


----------



## lunchinn (Oct 15, 2009)

Love your set up! How do you attatch your skelly's to your columns? They look awesome, love the poses!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

OMG!......pumpkin5.....your home looks amazing......love your skellies and pumpkins.....you are the master at decorating pumpkin5......thanks for posting.......


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

lunchinn said:


> Love your set up! How do you attatch your skelly's to your columns? They look awesome, love the poses!


:jol:Thank you so much! Those skellies that are climbing are the lightweight Walgreen's skellies, about 4 pounds a piece, so nice and light. I just have them secured with thin, 22 gauge wire and very, very small nails. (my husband freaks whenever he hears me hammering, so I must do so quietly...hammer, hammer, hammer....) The skeletons standing holding pumpkins are the Bucky skeletons, around 40 pounds a piece. (so heavy) I have the arms of the two skeletons that are waving held up with fishline. (fishline is what I used on the spiderwebs to stretch them) Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

ATLfun said:


> As far as the black light issue, can you use an outdoor landscape spotlight with a black light bulb? That is what I did to light my 20' spider web.
> 
> Here is the type of lamp that I bought:
> 
> ...


:jol:Thank you so MUCH!!! That is perfect for what I need. I will order one today! Next year I want to go crazy with blacklight ghosts, so this will be a nice starter outdoor blacklight for me. Thanks so much for the suggestion and the link. You have been a huge help! I really appreciate your input.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

I love the detail!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Here are some pictures from Halloween Night. Perfect Halloween, full moon, light breeze...ghosts in the air.....uhmmmmm...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work P5! I just found this thread and as someone mentioned last year I think, you have the perfect house for haunting—of which you do a tremendous job. Love your ghost tree, love, love your cauldron creep, and Sam is just plain awesome! Never lose those skellies either, they look great hanging about your porch like that, and I am so jealous of all that picket fence you made!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OUTSTANDING p5...Your set-up look GREAT.........!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job Pumpkin! I love all the pics and the smiles on everyone's faces. The skeletons hung in different positions on your house is so cool. Love the glow in the dark hunter skeleton the best! The cauldron creep looks very creepy good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The day and night shots of the front of the house are so warm and inviting in a demented Martha Stewart way It appears your guests thought so to - are they applauding the Wicked Witch?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your set up is just amazing! So many things to look at! What a treat!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue;701258It appears your guests thought so to - are they applauding the Wicked Witch?:)[/QUOTE said:


> :jol:Ha Ha! The witch is sound activated and they were getting her to talk, but it does look like they are giving her a standing ovation. Thanks for the nice comments Sharon, Bonnie & Jan, it was a fun Halloween and a great time for all!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

P5, your display is awesome and original... there is no need to "change it up"... unless you want to. Great job on the fantastic display!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job!  Love the skellies and the spider victim.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought I hadc commented on this already but apparently not...

Pumpkin, Everything Looks FANTASTIC. Your Cauldron creep came out perfect!!! The look on your TOT's and Parent's tell the whole story. I love it!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey kiddo, I am finally just starting to go through everyones Halloween pics. I know I've told you this before, but your decorations/display are just fantastic!!!! Really nice work.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Classic, bravo!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Whats this, more photos. Looks like standing room only at your house that night. You should be proud, you do very good work. Looking forward to next years display.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Whoa! Awesome setup, from the pumpkin door archway and skellies to your cauldron creep. Love the dog, great find. My daughter and I can't make out if the pumpkin child on page three is a prop as well or a kid in costume? . Looking forward to seeing your display for 2013!


----------



## Haunted girl (Sep 29, 2012)

Completely love it. AMAZING.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwww, thanks forum peeps! You guys are making me blush....but I had lots of help to get it all set up. I, for sure couldn't have done it without all the creative genius here on the forum. Such a collaborative effort even though I have never met any of you, the forum drives me to dream big! Oh, and Jack Mac, that pumpkin headed kid is actually my rendition of the character SAM, from the movie Trick R Treat. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Sadly, I have never seen the movie Trick or Treat ,but now that I have seen your awesome SAM character, I must make a point to watch it . Did you use a child mannequin for this because it almost looks like an actual kid in costume. Great Job.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jack Mac said:


> Sadly, I have never seen the movie Trick or Treat ,but now that I have seen your awesome SAM character, I must make a point to watch it . Did you use a child mannequin for this because it almost looks like an actual kid in costume. Great Job.


:jol:Yes, actually it is poseble cloth mannequin....which I know I probably should have tried to make, but I found it for $40 from a close out, so I thought by the time I bought the PVC, the fittings, took the time....I should just buy it...so I did. I even painted his little cloth fingers to look like fingernails.... And you MUST see that movie, it is a cult classic and one of my all time favorites, but not rated for children, so be aware, there are a few graphic scenes.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Don't know how many times I have looked at these pics and I am always amazed at how wonderfully everything is set up. Would soooooooo love to have a house like yours to decorate. But until I win the lottery, I will have to make do with my hill. Oh and I am so jealous of your Sam!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

great job I love the ghosts and especially the skellys on the columns.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What an awesome set up! Your cauldron creep, is very creepy...I really like! Looks like everyone visiting you on Halloween night was having a great time. Excellent work!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks so much for all the kind words! You guys are too sweet.

p.s. Fick, just between you and me, I love my CC too! His name is Victor and he kind of stole the show this year. I need to make him a few friends this year....like some ground breakers, and a few ghostie ghouls to kick off my 2013 'Ghostess with the Most-est' theme! Stay tuned......


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I have no idea how I missed this thread. 

I can't think of anything nicer to say about your haunt than what's already been said. There ain't no doubt about it, you guys have a beautifully executed display. You must be proud. I too love the CC. The skellies look cool hanging off the pillars. 

You must be a favorite amongst the community. I really love your setup and that is a big stage to set. Bravo pumpkin5.


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

LOVE the ghost in the tree scene... JUST PLAIN AWESOME!


----------



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

wow p5 just went through your thread, great JoB!! The cauldron prop is amazing, as is the little pumkin boy, creepy lol.....and I love the guys hanging by the windows..cant wait to see what you have in store this year!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thank you THT! You are sweet to say that! This year I hope to make it bigger and better! (But isn't that the secret mantra for ALL haunters?)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey P5,

I'm glad this thread got active again ... was the beef netting easy to use? And where did you get it, if I may ask?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Trenton Mills http://www.manta.com/c/mmjyl22/trenton-mills-inc and can I just say these guys are super terrific to deal with. I bought 20 pounds in 2011 (overkill) and I still have some left, but I will probably buy a little more for this year, because Scareme opened up new ideas of putting them in the trees! And yes, super simple to use, I just used fishing line and tied it everywhere and then cut the holes...use really sharp scissors or razor blades. (careful though) You can soak it in RIT whitener and then it will glow like crazy under black light. You will LOVE it James.


----------



## bransonhauntedhills (Aug 13, 2012)

I love your house. As someone else mentioned...Martha Stewart would be proud and probably coping from you. Beautiful display.


----------

